# Presents



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Do your dogs like to open presents?
Luke loves to open presents. He understands that he has to rip the paper off to get what is inside. The only problem is he thinks all presents are for him. Like a little kid he even wants to help me open presents.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Neek gets all excited over new bags of food and he loves to check out all the grocery bags when we bring them in LOL 
He does like new toys


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey has only opened presents once, this past Christmas, but she took to if very quickly! She, also, loves to look in the grocery bags because, generally, there is some form of raw food in them that I need to bag up and she knows that if she sits in the kitchen nicely eventually mommy will throw her a scrap (or, at the very least, let her lick the bloody containers or something!)


----------

